
Stephen Douglas, the politician who was too smart for his own good (2013) - smacktoward
https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2013/03/stephen-a-douglas-the-politician-who-was-too-smart-for-his-own-good/
======
lqet
> Thrust into an age of crisis, he fought throughout his career to erect
> castles of the mind strong enough for a nation to take shelter in, only to
> discover that to build a castle of the mind is not enough. You need to know
> how to convince the nation to shelter with you within it, as well.

------
ThomPete
This is a purely political article from what i can see, not really HN material
or am i missing something

~~~
dustfinger
From the HN Guidelines [1]:

> Please don't complain that a submission is inappropriate. If a story is spam
> or off-topic, flag it. Don't feed egregious comments by replying; flag them
> instead. If you flag, please don't also comment that you did.

> Please don't comment about the voting on comments. It never does any good,
> and it makes boring reading.

At risk of being down-voted myself, I just wanted to let you know that the
best way to communicate to the moderators that you don't think an article is
HN material is to flag it. Having said that, I have flagged (because I did not
think they were HN material) articles in the past that I actually politically
agree with and have since wondered if some classifier out there might be
building an invalid profile about my political sentiment. If I were to
continue that behavior perhaps in some future dystopian world a profile about
my political sentiment, whether valid or invalid, might be bad for me.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

